# Harry's Cevapcici Style Burgers



## Harry Cobean (Aug 22, 2012)

hello again.this is my take on a classic balkan kebab.simple ingredients,dead easy to make & mega tasty....as most foods with a few simple ingredients are i find.as most of you will know(if anyone is reading this that is)mrs bolas,my beautiful sister in law is croatian.she tells me that she uses carbonated/sparkling mineral water & not baking soda to get the same effect,so there we are fellow gastronauts,yet another classic with many variations.madge would not be pleased however,to see them made in a burger shape...they are classically made in a sausage shape....don't tell,please!
THE INGREDIENTS...i made 2 x 8oz(200grm)burgers...what? no,they weren't both for me so no 'y stuff please
a)8ozs(200grms)lean minced beef
b)4ozs(100grms)lean minced pork
c)4ozs(100grms)lean minced lamb
d)1 red onion finely diced
e)3-4 cloves garlic peeled & very finely chopped
f)1 egg white beaten
g)2tsps paprika
h)cayenne to taste
OR leave out the cayenne/paprika & use
i)2tsps HOT paprika(thanks souvlaki!)
j)salt & ground black pepper
k)1 level tsp baking soda
l)very finely chopped flat leaf parsley...add as much or as little as you like
THE METHOD
1)chuck everything in a bowl,mix very well with hands,cover & refrigerate for 1 hour to allow the baking soda to work it's magic.it makes the cooked kebab very light in texture.
2)shape as desired
3)fry,griddle or best of all grill on the old bbq
4)i served mine in pita's with hot chilli sauce & salad
5)ENJOY!!


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks Harry.  This is very interesting about the baking soda, and I can't wait to give it a shot.  I have some ground lamb in the freezer just waiting for the right recipe.  Just gorgeous pictures, as usual!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Aug 22, 2012)

Stop it right now.  You is a one arm bandit,and it must be your good arm that's doing all this.  So, just stop it right now and go do something else. 

Or else I gotta do something else instead.    Like make some dinner.  And mine is going to be only half as good.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 24, 2012)

Now I do like the look of these...YUM!!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 24, 2012)

Kayelle said:


> Thanks Harry.  This is very interesting about the baking soda, and I can't wait to give it a shot.  I have some ground lamb in the freezer just waiting for the right recipe.  Just gorgeous pictures, as usual!





Whiskadoodle said:


> Stop it right now.  You is a one arm bandit,and it must be your good arm that's doing all this.  So, just stop it right now and go do something else.
> 
> Or else I gotta do something else instead.    Like make some dinner.  And mine is going to be only half as good.





Kylie1969 said:


> Now I do like the look of these...YUM!!


thanks all....just don't tell madge they are burger shaped....she'll pull me arm off & beat me with it!!
one arm bandit whiska?could do with the jackpot but couldn't we all
not doing much cooking at the mo' so i'm just posting the recipe's for the meals i've cooked/photo'd in the past.....only another few hundred to go whisk!.far too modest w...your food's good man!!
hope that lamb has defrosted now k & you get some pretty good lamb down under doncha cobber?


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 24, 2012)

I prefer the burger shape...more meat


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Aug 24, 2012)

Kayelle said:


> Thanks Harry.  This is very interesting about the baking soda...



I too am curious about the rationale for the baking soda...

Nice recipe! This reminds me of one of my kitchen sink burger recipes, the only thing that isn't on the ingredient list is the kitchen sink!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 25, 2012)

Heresy, wars have been started in the Balkans for less Bro
The use of baking soda in cevap and falafel is to make them lighter and softer.





The shape is so they fit in a lepinja, the salad should be crushed white cabbage.

We do make them into a burger shape Bro stuffed with feta
Like all your food it looks very good.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 25, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> I too am curious about the rationale for the baking soda...
> 
> Nice recipe! This reminds me of one of my kitchen sink burger recipes, the only thing that isn't on the ingredient list is the kitchen sink!


it was a new one to me too greg,it was bolas & madge who told me it lightens/softens the texture,as bolas said in his reply.kitchen sink?not got one anymore,that's what i made the burger press out of!!
the soda works in meatloaf etc too


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 25, 2012)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Heresy, wars have been started in the Balkans for less Bro
> The use of baking soda in cevap and falafel is to make them lighter and softer.
> 
> 
> ...


learnt at the feet of the master(and mistress)bro'!
do miss "old smokey"once me shoulder is healed & i can drive over we must fire him up for a slap up celebratory tea at mistress miggens pie shoppe!


----------



## Claire (Aug 26, 2012)

Seems to me we had these at restaurants in Slovenia, and yes, I make them here ... but haven't in awhile.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 26, 2012)

Claire said:


> Seems to me we had these at restaurants in Slovenia, and yes, I make them here ... but haven't in awhile.


well you should claire!
you'll find one variation or another right across the balkans....croatia seems to use sparkling water & serbia baking soda.the mix of meats varies too....ahh well!


----------



## forty_caliber (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks for the tip on the Baking Soda.  I put some seasoned burgers together today using a tsp of baking soda along with the rest of the ingredients. 

They grilled up beautifully and I was really pleased with the texture.  I even got positive remarks from the teenagers about them. 

.40


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 28, 2012)

forty_caliber said:


> Thanks for the tip on the Baking Soda.  I put some seasoned burgers together today using a tsp of baking soda along with the rest of the ingredients.
> 
> They grilled up beautifully and I was really pleased with the texture.  I even got positive remarks from the teenagers about them.
> 
> .40


fantastic .40,glad the burgers got the thumbs up!good 'innit?!! can't take any credit for the idea tho' mate.i guess they have been doing it that way in the balkans since baking soda has been around & it was bolas & madge who told me about it.all i did was use it & post it in the receepee!
interestingly madge,who is croatian,uses fizzy mineral water rather than baking soda.i asked her if it makes the mix too wet & she said no,the meat absorbs the liquid while it is in the fridge after mixing....might try that way next eh?
works it's magic in meatloaf too!


----------



## Cerise (Aug 28, 2012)

Oooooh! This is the recipe you & Souvlaki were talking about. How'd I miss it. Beautiful pics, too (both yours & Bolas'). Will have to put this on the list. Thanks, H & B. 

Bolas' pic, reminded me of these Armenian Kebabs (where the meat is shaped like a log around skewers).

So Amazing Armenian Lula Kebabs Recipe | MyRecipes.com

Armenian Beef Kebabs - Woman's Day


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 29, 2012)

Cerise said:


> Oooooh! This is the recipe you & Souvlaki were talking about. How'd I miss it. Beautiful pics, too (both yours & Bolas'). Will have to put this on the list. Thanks, H & B.
> 
> Bolas' pic, reminded me of these Armenian Kebabs (where the meat is shaped like a log around skewers).
> 
> ...


thanks c.the magic is in the baking soda as .40calibre found.makes superb light meatloaf too!nice recipes you posted links to matey....no surprise tho' as the eastern med,balkans etc etc are home to the kebab!!
i'm posting a recipe today for lamb kebabs marinated in onion water....amazing grub!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 29, 2012)

I think we wil have to make these next week...will get the ingredients soon


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 29, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> I think we wil have to make these next week...will get the ingredients soon


spread the word & buy shares in a baking soda manufacturer....this one's gonna fly cobber!!


----------

